# if you press on your stomach can you feel baby?



## starbyfar7 (Jul 21, 2010)

i dont know if we just felt a part of the baby's body or what.. i was laying on my back and felt this hard little lump looow in my tummy. i kept pressing it and rubbing it, then i took my hands away and felt baby kick like crazy. i went back to touch the lump again and it had moved over alittle toward the center of my tummy! so i followed it and pressed a little more, then it disappeared!

is it possible that this was my baby??? or some sort of alien lol

im only 19 weeks so i know baby is still pretty small.. but id be interested to know if any other mamas near my gestation experienced this before? i know once you get up there in the late twenties/thirties range you ladies are seeing and feeling all kinds of cool feet and fists through your tummies, but at 19 weeks is that even possible???


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

definitely!


----------



## sewingsparklz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, absolutely!


----------



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

I got a really neat book off spinningbabies.com that does belly mapping. It helps you to recognize the diffrent parts of the baby. They don't recommend really trying it until about 30 weeks when the baby is bigger but it is really neat to knwo what is a foot or a rump


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah! My tummy sometimes feels (and looks) asymmetric, like one side is sticking out more and feels harder to touch. I'm guessing it maybe the head or butt but not sure. Kinda cool, tho!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i could between 20-25 weeks. now i can't, i have a lot of amniotic fluid so it's hard to tell what's what.


----------



## annablue (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm almost 30 weeks and I can feel all sorts of lumps and bumps - I can't tell exactly what parts I'm feeling, though!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I know we were feeling our babies by 16 weeks. Cutest thing, when this little one was about 16 weeks, the size of your hand, DH cupped his hand on baby's back and the little booger swam away quick as a blink!


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm 27 weeks and especially when my uterus gets tight, I feel like I can make out either the head or butt...it actually kind of freaks me out that I can feel an outline of the baby!

Kicks are everywhere though so most of the time, I can't tell WHAT is going on!


----------



## starbyfar7 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow! i cant believe that! i mean it totally makes sense, what else could it have been protruding from me like that. wow! i didn't experience this so early with my first.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

At 19 weeks, sure.









I'm 8 weeks, and occasionally when I'm lying on my back I could swear I feel kicks or even what feels like the whole baby pressing upwards against my tummy. It must just be digestion, but it really feels convincing! I have to tell myself that the baby's only the size of a bean right now, so probably wouldn't make its presence felt even if it flung itself full tilt against my uterus.


----------



## Virginia884 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am 20 weeks and we felt this last week, too. I felt a bump, DH felt the bump, and then the bump was gone. I think it was a head.


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

I know that at about 18 weeks with my second you could actually see him kick/elbow my belly (and I wasn't skinny prior to pregnancy, lol) So I'm sure it'd be totally possible to feel body parts.


----------

